# Sage oracle err



## Resseh (Nov 14, 2014)

I've just made a coffee and went to purge the steam and it came up with an err message and I can't do anything with the machine.

the manual says to phone a number that won't respond until after the bank holiday and now i can't clean the wand









any chance this might be an easy fix? An another message on the machine is 'service' so I assume I will need to take it in for repairs


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Moved to the sage forum.

Is there a specific error message?


----------



## Resseh (Nov 14, 2014)

risky said:


> Moved to the sage forum.
> 
> Is there a specific error message?


It just says Err ... Service.

Turning it on and off makes no difference too - same message. Also the clean me message appeared yesterday.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Did it come with a manual that tells you how to err .... Service it ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I havent time to read this, but heres the instruction manual,, believe you want page 19 of this document.

a major fault has occurred

Err error message

on LCd screen

•

A major fault has

occured and machine

cannot operate.

Contact Sage Customer

Centre UK

Phone: 0844 334 5110.

http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/media/mediaappearance/15596/BES980UK_IB_A13_LowRes_original.pdf


----------



## Resseh (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks - saw that. But was hoping there was a way to fix it myself.


----------



## Resseh (Nov 14, 2014)

Its usually possible to access a menu from the machine by holding down one of the buttons for a few seconds -but that didn't work so they are sending out an engineer out on monday - hopefully he will be able to fix it. Tough being without coffee for a week


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Resseh (Nov 14, 2014)

all fixed - it was the steam wand that had died and needed to be replaced.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

What happened to the wand???


----------



## Resseh (Nov 14, 2014)

AMCD300 said:


> What happened to the wand???


im not entirely sure - my girlfriend was there when it was being repaired. she just said it had to be replaced.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh, how do you kill a steam wand? (I'd blame the girlfriend)


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Resseh said:


> im not entirely sure - my girlfriend was there when it was being repaired. she just said it had to be replaced.


Hmmmm...right-o O


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Baked in milk? Are they sleeved on the oracle (could have been the sleeve replaced???)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's not a sleeve it a stainless unit .... It needs cleaning line any other ( altho it does self purge )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Resseh said:


> all fixed - it was the steam wand that had died and needed to be replaced.


Always appreciate an update









Glad its all sorted


----------



## Resseh (Nov 14, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Yeh, how do you kill a steam wand? (I'd blame the girlfriend)


it was her that made the last coffee before it broke!!

there is quite a lot of tech in the wand - so I assume it wasn't because it was caked in milk under the sleeve (shouldn't have been as I do regularly clean it). Top service from Sage though.


----------

